# overflow box, where



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

i got a deal on a red sea berlin x2 turbo skimmer. 

where can i find a overflow box? as this will be going into my sump i am making this week. nothing at big als whitby. and im not overly crafty to make my own.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

LifeReef overflow box, I use it and love it. No siphon break with power loss. Just be sure to cover it with a towel or piece of plastic if your lighting fixture reaches it, otherwise algae will start growing in the u-tube real fast. I also cut a piece of pool hose to fit over the utube for added protection but which still allows me to check everything is functioning properly.

http://www.lifereef.com/


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

That site keeps popping up. Looks good but I was hoping something in Canada as I know customs will nail me. Again. " I own a candlemaking business, most of my supplies come from the states. Customs=$$$$"


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

offalmangler said:


> That site keeps popping up. Looks good but I was hoping something in Canada as I know customs will nail me. Again. " I own a candlemaking business, most of my supplies come from the states. Customs=$$$$"


I know but its worth it considering how much replacing a floor that has been flooded and ensuing divorce costs, lol.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

How long did it take to ship, and I would/should be looking at the 300gph model? 

Also what are you using to get the water back up to the main tank? I can use the skimmer I suppose. But i see alot of guys use a seperately pump?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

offalmangler said:


> How long did it take to ship, and I would/should be looking at the 300gph model?
> 
> Also what are you using to get the water back up to the main tank? I can use the skimmer I suppose. But i see alot of guys use a seperately pump?


I didn't take long, about a week I think.

The model depends on your tank, on a smaller tank a 300gph should be fine. I have a 90 gallon so I went with the 600gph.

You use a separate return pump to send the water back, slightly more powerful than the flow rate on the overflow box. You should put a ball valve on the return line so can you dial back the flow a bit so it matches with the overflow.


----------



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 150 gallon lol. So 900 gph perhaps. The straight PVC pipe right to the tank then with a check ball.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

is their a reason you dont drill it?


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

NAFB carry overflow box.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Chromey said:


> is their a reason you dont drill it?


Well in my case I didn't know anything about marine tanks before I started. I just had a canister filter at the beginning. As I learned (and spent) more, I added a sump but it was too late to drill a fully stocked 90 gallon, heh.

Next time I'd definitely drill.


----------

